# Is there a "CIE City Pass Office" in Galway city? Need to change Free Travel Pass.



## lorr01 (2 Oct 2008)

Hello, 

im just wondering does anybody know if there is a "CIE City Pass Office" in Galway city of where is the nearest one please as i have to change a free travel pass to a "photopass" and i have to go to the CIE above to do this, thanks


----------



## Graham_07 (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: CIE Office*

Not sure if any help but got this from CIE website on Bus Eireann Section

*Regional Manager:* Brian Connolly
*Services Manager:* Ray McDonagh
*Address:* Ceannt Station, Eyre Square, Bus Éireann, Galway
*Phone:* (091) 563555

Perhaps a phone call there would help ?


----------



## lorr01 (4 Oct 2008)

*Re: CIE Office*

thank you very much i will give them a ring..


----------

